
Owners of DDoS-for-Hire Service VDOS Get 6 Months Community Service - todsacerdoti
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2020/06/owners-of-ddos-for-hire-service-vdos-get-6-months-community-service/
======
aspenmayer
This was in Israeli Court. Seems a bit light if you ask me, but I’m not sure
if what they did was intended to break laws or it was more of a plausibly
deniable setup like with other hacking-platform-as-a-service companies, with
the end user or client operating the platform. Perhaps the customer service
was a bit too hands-on?

